# Which should i do ENGLISH or WESTERN ?



## always-wanted (Mar 5, 2008)

What should i do:S if i was to get a lessons i would want to learn more about western but i really wanna try out english lol. but I have ridden English but its not that easy. So if anyone one has any idea in what i should do please let me know and let me know on ur experiances with wester and english


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

For me I enjoy Western, so obviously i would recommend you take lessons in Western. It really boils down to what you want to do, if you would like English style then go for it..


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I started out riding Western; then I switched to English.  I like English more...but that's just me. 
It's really a personal preference. If you wanna try English, try it!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you know what specific discipline you'd like to try the most? Barrels, reining, dressage, jumping.... are you interested in showing or would you rather just trail ride? There are huge advantages to both and really just a personal preference!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Since you don't know, do whatever your horse has most potential in.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a feeling I'm going to get scorned for this, but I found that English riders could adapt more easily to western than western riders trying to adapt to English. Dunno if this makes a difference to you or not.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

^ LIES ALL LIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol just jokin, but i dunno.. I might try English eventually but for now I like WESTERN!

But ya it comes down to personal preference, and if it turns out you like WESTERN better then go with WESTERN, but if you dont then you can do the other one :wink:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I currently ride Western. I have decided to take up English and if that goes well I will continue to ride both. I like them both but for equally different reasons. I don't know what I would recommend. 

BOTH! lol


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Whatever you feel like you wanna do. I guess it also kinda depends on what horse you have. If you have a nice relaxed horse, prolly western. If you have a great preformer, English. But, it doesn't really matter. Any horse, of any breed can do either.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Do both. Great learning experince. Awesome for balance.


----------



## always-wanted (Mar 5, 2008)

o thanks guys and umm well like i dont know because well its a hard dec ission to make but yeah im just sitting with my friend disscussing what i should do and she knows alot of you because shes on the forum thinger lol.... but thanks for all the help.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

I think JDI is right. There are a lot of lazy western rider's out there. A lot of people do it because it's more manly and easier. :roll:

Now, none of that is true for everyone. It's very difficult to put in words, but I think it boils down to personal standards. Being a proficient rider is not as important in western simply because of how the horses are trained. Still, you can maintain high standards for yourself as long as you have some discipline. 

Personally, I think that to be a true equestrian, you should be skilled in both. There's no reason to separate it out like people do, because honestly, they are more similar than most people would admit. 

I think you should do both.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

tim said:


> I think JDI is right. There are a lot of lazy western rider's out there. A lot of people do it because it's more manly and easier. :roll:
> 
> Now, none of that is true for everyone. It's very difficult to put in words, but I think it boils down to personal standards. Being a proficient rider is not as important in western simply because of how the horses are trained. Still, you can maintain high standards for yourself as long as you have some discipline.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with you. What exactly are you saying is 'easier' in Western riding. I don't see English riders roping or jumpin gonto cows. :lol: I think both styles have large ammounts of challenges along with simplicity. Why do you say Western is manlier? I sure think its dirtier but...

We can't throw all the 'lazy' stuff onto Western riding. English has its fair share, too. 

I'm not trying to start an argument.  I am simply having a discussion. I am curious.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > I think JDI is right. There are a lot of lazy western rider's out there. A lot of people do it because it's more manly and easier. :roll:
> ...


What I meant was riders going from (proficient)English to basic western (walk, jog, lope) is not a huge change, but it seems that riders that are proficient in Western have a harder time switching to English, because the saddle is so different. I'm not saying one is harder than the other, just that basic english-western or western-english ... I've lost what I was saying.
I know for a fact that I wouldn't be able to rope my own foot if I needed to, but I found that switching from English to doing basic western pleasure wasn't a big change - the saddle wasn't hard to adjust to at all. However, I had a few friends that were very good Western riders and they wanted to try my English saddle - so they did, and looked really funny - just because the saddle offers such little support compared to Western saddles. 

Okay, I'm done putting my foot in my mouth.


ETA: Personally, I think that to be a true equestrian, you should be skilled in both. There's no reason to separate it out like people do, because honestly, they are more similar than most people would admit. -- so true, Tim. Completely agree.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have only been riding seriously for four months, and this is my opinion...I started taking lessons in Western against the advice of my trainer. I progressed quickly mastering whatever new challenge I was given. Then several weeks ago, I decided I would like to see the difference, so I requested my first lesson in English....
the BIGGEST difference I found as a complete newbie was balance. I thought I had super balance until I got in the English saddle on my horse and that was out the window. There was much more contact with the horse and I quickly found I had a lot less saddle to rely on. As a beginner, I could definitely feel the difference.
I would recommend not only taking into consideration what your horse's capabilites are and your personal goals, but trying both out to see what you prefer. There is a difference (at least to a beginner).


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> I have to disagree with you. What exactly are you saying is 'easier' in Western riding. I don't see English riders roping or jumpin gonto cows. :lol: I think both styles have large ammounts of challenges along with simplicity. Why do you say Western is manlier? I sure think its dirtier but...
> 
> We can't throw all the 'lazy' stuff onto Western riding. English has its fair share, too.
> 
> I'm not trying to start an argument.  I am simply having a discussion. I am curious.


Sorry if that came off a bit anti-western blu. I wrote it under the context that most people know I ride western. 

I'm just commenting on some if the things I see in my fellow competitors. Especially in the western pleasure arena, a lot of riders will just sit on the horse like they are sitting in a recliner. It comes from the fact that the objective of western pleasure is to demonstrate control over your horse with very little visible input from the rider. Those horses that are good at pleasure can require very little from the rider, and since there is no posting / two-point in western riding, there is little need to become very skilled at using your body. 

In addition to that, english riding focuses more on the rider, with judges scrutinizing every aspect of your eq no matter which event you are in. With western, horsemanship is really the only event that takes rider position into consideration as heavily as english events do. So, people always tend to associate english riding with perfect posture and ultra-correct body position at all times, whereas western is viewed as being more relaxed about it. 

Also, the design of the western saddle makes it easier to become lazy, with such long stirrups and such an extensive surface to sit on. 

The manliness comes form the days of the cowboys, and it leaves a perceived rustic aspect to riding western that you don't get with english.

Hope that helps you understand where I'm coming from. By no means am I trying to insult western :lol: , I just think it's not as much about the rider as english is, but more about the horse _sometimes_. You do have a very good point about the working events like cutting and reining.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

:-D I feel better lol


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

I have ridden English all my life. When i go on big treks i find it far more comfortable to ride in a western/stock saddle.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I ride both. I agree with tim completely. You have much more contact with the horse in English then Western. You can't do as much in a western saddle. It just doesn't work out that way.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I think every western rider starts out English. When in an English saddle posture is VERY important or you'll go flying out of your saddle. Ride English first, get your balance and seat and then go Western and see which you prefer.

I prefer bareback, I don't like either to be honest. Saddles are hard, restricting and sweaty.  I prefer my bum and the horses back. 8)

edit--

I have to say I completely disagree with twodozen. I find western saddles MUCH more comfy for long rides.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

twodozenroses said:


> When i go on big treks i find it _far more comfortable to ride in a western_/stock saddle.





Abby said:


> I have to say I completely disagree with twodozen. I find western saddles MUCH more comfy for long rides.


Er... wait, did I miss something?


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

tim said:


> twodozenroses said:
> 
> 
> > When i go on big treks i find it _far more comfortable to ride in a western_/stock saddle.
> ...


Yeah i was thinking the same thing... lol


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

tim said:


> I think JDI is right. There are a lot of lazy western rider's out there. A lot of people do it because it's more manly and easier. :roll:


I'm not going to lie, my hackles did rise when I read this statement, so I'm glad you clarified your statement, tim. ;-)

I'm pretty sure I don't ride western so I can be more manly, though (I'm a woman!) :lol: 

I've tried English riding before and did like that I could feel the horse's movements a lot better. Since I'm mostly a trail rider, though, I decided to stick with Western. I do feel a lot more comfortable in a western saddle. My horse seemed more comfortable, too, so I think it also comes down to what your horse is good at. ;-)

I think what riding style the OP decides on ultimately depends on personal preference, horse "preference," and what he or she is planning on doing with the horse (showing, trail riding, barrels, dressage, etc.).


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

I used to show english and now i am doing western. English riding was fun but i found that some of the english riders were very snobby (sorry to all english riders) but in saying that there are some very snobby people in western too. If you are unsure then i would have a go at both to see what you like better but in western then there are english classes too because they have hunter under saddle and hunt seat equitation. In the end it all up to you. Good luck.
xx


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

Western and english are both toatally fun. What I would suggest is fing a barn like mine where they do both so one lesson you can do western and one lesson english and kinda switch between the two. That may just be my barn that does that but it wouldn't hurt to look for one


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I think I read her post backwards lol. Erase Disagree and put agree instead. :roll:


----------

